# Nebraska deer season 2016



## FishingForSupper (Nov 18, 2016)

Talk about a brutal year. It was way too warm and dry, deer weren't moving, and we had to deal with trespassers for the third year in a row. Oh well, it was still a good time. Managed to walk 30 miles in 3 days and took the biggest buck we saw out there this year, which was my first ever non typical mule deer.


----------



## overboard (Nov 18, 2016)

=D> Congrats, I should be done but still looking! Was way too warm here also for our archery season, we had a few days in the low 80's.


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2016)

Congrats man! That is awesome!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 19, 2016)

Awesome


----------

